# Need to feed high-protein diet...no kibble



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I need to start feeding Lily a high-protein/fat diet so that her body can begin re-building the tissue that was removed during surgery.

We are currently feeding a mix of a raw diet and HK. Which I think is about 21% protein. Should I just feed her more meat to increase protein intake??? I was thinking about changing the chicken to red meat (more fat) a few times a week and adding extra meat into her HK when its served.

I know that some kibble has like 60% protein but we do not feed it. Also, Lily cannot have it because all kibble gives her ear infections.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would continue what you are doing. Add in some more red meats.... beef, pork, lamb if you can find it. Eggs might be good. 

Is she on a good fish oil? It has anti-inflammatory properties that should help with healing. 

If you give her good nutritional support, as you are clearly doing, she should heal up just great.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I would continue what you are doing. Add in some more red meats.... beef, pork, lamb if you can find it. Eggs might be good.
> 
> Is she on a good fish oil? It has anti-inflammatory properties that should help with healing.
> 
> If you give her good nutritional support, as you are clearly doing, she should heal up just great.


She takes a (human) fish oil pill once a day. We just started that after the surgery.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> She takes a (human) fish oil pill once a day. We just started that after the surgery.


Great. I think she's doing good.


----------

